# Hamsar Snow Plow Lights #81091



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of them? I just picked up an older uni-mount for my F350 and the lights are pretty shot. I was looking at the Nighthaws but the Hamsars are about $60 cheaper.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Any pics? Maybe website. Never even heard of them


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Google

http://www.hamsar.com

http://www.hamsar.com/#!product/zoomhdv/826519601/part#-81091---snow-plow-work-lamp


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

did you buy them ? How do you like them?


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

Nope. Haven't had time to touch that plow yet


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I was looking into the dual bulb ones 

I think the single bulb is only low beams


----------



## shaffecv (Dec 27, 2009)

Just installed a pair. The single bulb does have high/low beam, it's a 9003 bulb.
They appear to be built pretty stout. I like the U type mount so you can adjust up down and side to side separately and they supply stainless bolts.
And they are Canadian built which for the E-Bay price of $135 shipped surprised me. (I was expecting Asian Built for that kind of money)


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

shaffecv;1957598 said:


> Just installed a pair. The single bulb does have high/low beam, it's a 9003 bulb.
> They appear to be built pretty stout. I like the U type mount so you can adjust up down and side to side separately and they supply stainless bolts.
> And they are Canadian built which for the E-Bay price of $135 shipped surprised me. (I was expecting Asian Built for that kind of money)


yea I got the 135 dollar ones on my watch list... how do you like them ? are they better then the older sealed beams?


----------



## shaffecv (Dec 27, 2009)

xgiovannix12;1957605 said:


> yea I got the 135 dollar ones on my watch list... how do you like them ? are they better then the older sealed beams?


Mine were pretty old , originally installed in 1992 and now on their third truck. 
They are as bright as my factory lights (1997 Dodge 1500).


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Ive been using the same set of truck lite lights for 5 years.... I dont see how people break their lights all the time...


----------



## shaffecv (Dec 27, 2009)

xgiovannix12;1957643 said:


> Ive been using the same set of truck lite lights for 5 years.... I dont see how people break their lights all the time...


Mine were bright enough yet. I only do my driveway and a friends place but the carriage bolt/ trunnions were shot and they would n't stay adjusted anymore .


----------

